# Never did anything like this before.



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Last night I got the famous Door Dash double and the offer was very good and low mileage. Pick up the orders and I see the first one is a low value - no tip loser. I really don’t care because the over all money was very good but it’s annoying that a no tipper got lucky because they attached it to a good one. Oh well.

Then it starts. One text after another after another, all the sudden I’m getting text bombarded. Where you at? Hurry! Why does this take so long? I ordered an hour and a half ago, why you so slow? Obviously, because he didn’t tip his order was sitting for a long time until they paired it with a good one. I felt like canceling it and throwing the food on the side of the road.

His order included a 2 L bottle of Coke. The texts pissed me off so I took the bottle of soda and kept shaking the shit out of it. I hope he had a rain jacket on when he opened it.

I know it was petty and juvenile, and I have never done anything like that before, but somehow I felt a little bit of satisfaction that justice was served. Enjoy the soda shower cheap, rude, entitled bastard!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I commend you, Sir. Classy. I wanna be you when I grow up.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

I wish I could shake pax that way sometimes ................


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

radikia said:


> I wish I could shake pax that way sometimes ................


Hit all the potholes. 😂


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Enjoy the soda shower cheap, rude, entitled bastard!


Bravo, Sir. I would've done the same!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I shut off notifications. I check texts manually. Time sensitive text? boo fricken hoo

Keep poop off your phone.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I did pizza at night. The tip you later got old. That's 1 sin I did a few times. The best one to do without doing nothing bad to the food. After 10 stiffs on a row. We closed at 11pm. Mom and pop place. Loaded pizza always cheap no tip pricks order the biggest crap..so at 10.45 pm delivery. I would smile and say hello how are you...but before I got to the door. I would shake that pizza box up . Like you want to do to call centers....with a nice smile...they call store we are closed..no new pizza that day..just credit...
Bob what happened..some one blew the light. I had a brake lock up..but like the soda it's rare thing


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

From experience, a well shaken can of soda will spray a 10’ ft ceiling. Back in my pizza days, all cans and bottles were shaken, if they tipped on delivery I warned them, if they don’t, I don’t. $40 order, no tip, shaken 6 pk, lady called complaining that they opened a can and it sprayed the ceiling.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I know it was petty and juvenile


Yes it was…..

And I LOVE it! Well played! 🥳


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I dont understand why you didn't just cancel the order. I cancelled like the last 5 orders at least. My ratings were approaching 95-96% and were just getting way too high.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Last night I got the famous Door Dash double and the offer was very good and low mileage. Pick up the orders and I see the first one is a low value - no tip loser. I really don’t care because the over all money was very good but it’s annoying that a no tipper got lucky because they attached it to a good one. Oh well.
> 
> Then it starts. One text after another after another, all the sudden I’m getting text bombarded. Where you at? Hurry! Why does this take so long? I ordered an hour and a half ago, why you so slow? Obviously, because he didn’t tip his order was sitting for a long time until they paired it with a good one. I felt like canceling it and throwing the food on the side of the road.
> 
> ...


You get the coolest dude in
u/p award of the week🥇


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Last night I got the famous Door Dash double and the offer was very good and low mileage. Pick up the orders and I see the first one is a low value - no tip loser. I really don’t care because the over all money was very good but it’s annoying that a no tipper got lucky because they attached it to a good one. Oh well.
> 
> Then it starts. One text after another after another, all the sudden I’m getting text bombarded. Where you at? Hurry! Why does this take so long? I ordered an hour and a half ago, why you so slow? Obviously, because he didn’t tip his order was sitting for a long time until they paired it with a good one. I felt like canceling it and throwing the food on the side of the road.
> 
> ...


I've always thought that being rude to anyone handling one's food, where one can't see anything that the person might do to that food, is a very bad idea.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> The texts pissed me off so I took the bottle of soda and kept shaking the shit out of it. I hope he had a rain jacket on when he opened it.
> 
> I know it was petty and juvenile, and I have never done anything like that before, but somehow I felt a little bit of satisfaction that justice was served. Enjoy the soda shower cheap, rude, entitled bastard!


⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Last night I got the famous Door Dash double and the offer was very good and low mileage. Pick up the orders and I see the first one is a low value - no tip loser. I really don’t care because the over all money was very good but it’s annoying that a no tipper got lucky because they attached it to a good one. Oh well.
> 
> Then it starts. One text after another after another, all the sudden I’m getting text bombarded. Where you at? Hurry! Why does this take so long? I ordered an hour and a half ago, why you so slow? Obviously, because he didn’t tip his order was sitting for a long time until they paired it with a good one. I felt like canceling it and throwing the food on the side of the road.
> 
> ...


Perfectly played, imo. Also put it on the floorboard and crank the heat to max. The warmer it is, the more violently they explode.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

New2This said:


> ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
> 
> 
> View attachment 649164


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You guys are sad.
Just sad.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> You guys are sad.
> Just sad.


Right. Because you're happy


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I used to shake up their 2 liters or 20 oz bottles all the time when I worked for Pizza Hut. In the earlier days, I would take the pizza, turn it upside down and shake the hell out of it. I stopped messing with pizzas though when I had to bring someone a remake.


----------



## Sorien (Oct 15, 2017)

You should have just told the customer the truth..."It's taking so long because you didn't tip, and you should consider yourself darn lucky you're getting it at all."


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

When I worked at Pizza Hut in the late 80's, we had an address map of our delivery area on the wall, the non-tippers had a red push pin on their house as a warning to all drivers. Messing with the pizza was an absolute no-no, but drinks were fare game. Our best tipper was a really odd dude, every Friday night he'd call and order a large pizza and a can of sardines, unopened. We could never figure out why, but didn't care, he tipped $10, finally someone asked, he had two cats who loved pizza, and they would try to eat the pizza. He'd open the can of sardines, set it in the room where the food dish was, the cats would eat the sardines while he ate the pizza in peace.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> When I worked at Pizza Hut in the late 80's, we had an address map of our delivery area on the wall, the non-tippers had a red push pin on their house as a warning to all drivers. Messing with the pizza was an absolute no-no, but drinks were fare game. Our best tipper was a really odd dude, every Friday night he'd call and order a large pizza and a can of sardines, unopened. We could never figure out why, but didn't care, he tipped $10, finally someone asked, he had two cats who loved pizza, and they would try to eat the pizza. He'd open the can of sardines, set it in the room where the food dish was, the cats would eat the sardines while he ate the pizza in peace.


I don't regret what I did to peoples pizzas in the early days when I worked there in the early 90s. I quit working there in December 2020 and haven't regretted it yet. I don't have to deal with being forced to deliver to no tip customers or to locations that I didn't want to deliver to like strip clubs and adult book stores. I know the address of those places after 26.5 years so I decline them now on DD and GH and UE.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> I don't regret what I did to peoples pizzas in the early days when I worked there in the early 90s. I quit working there in December 2020 and haven't regretted it yet. I don't have to deal with being forced to deliver to no tip customers or to locations that I didn't want to deliver to like strip clubs and adult book stores. I know the address of those places after 26.5 years so I decline them now on DD and GH and UE.


The thing to keep in mind about messing with the food, in some states that can be a felony, and it could get the restaurant closed, I've seen it happen. I never had any place that I wouldn't deliver, some of the best tippers were the places you didn't expect to get a tip. But, then again, I also delivered pizza and was asst. manager in the heart of gang territory, where getting robbed was a nightly hazard, two or three of my drivers had their cars stolen at gun point, and our store was the victim of drive-by on three occasions (all the windows were 1" thick, and the front door was a double locked entry system), our food delivery only happened in the middle of the day. One of my best tips was a Section 8 complex overrun with gang members, not uncommon to have 4 or 5 watchers standing outside at all hours, they ran prostitutes out of two units, the main pimp would have parties for his "boys" and order a bunch of pizzas, he'd usually hand the driver a hundred and walk away, a couple drivers got BJ's from the hookers.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Last night I got the famous Door Dash double and the offer was very good and low mileage. Pick up the orders and I see the first one is a low value - no tip loser. I really don’t care because the over all money was very good but it’s annoying that a no tipper got lucky because they attached it to a good one. Oh well.
> 
> Then it starts. One text after another after another, all the sudden I’m getting text bombarded. Where you at? Hurry! Why does this take so long? I ordered an hour and a half ago, why you so slow? Obviously, because he didn’t tip his order was sitting for a long time until they paired it with a good one. I felt like canceling it and throwing the food on the side of the road.
> 
> ...


Did the same exact thing on a Favor order here in Texas!

They wouldn’t give me the gate code and then their apartment was in the middle of the complex and I had to carry multiple packs of soda, so for each one I shook the crap out of it because it was a no tip HEB order and they were upset I was taking so long to carry the stuff to their door!

Soda and chips is all they order and no it wasn’t for a Birthday party but two fat people that were being a-holes.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Did the same exact thing on a Favor order here in Texas!
> 
> They wouldn’t give me the gate code and then their apartment was in the middle of the complex and I had to carry multiple packs of soda, so for each one I shook the crap out of it because it was a no tip HEB order and they were upset I was taking so long to carry the stuff to their door!
> 
> Soda and chips is all they order and no it wasn’t for a Birthday party but two fat people that were being a-holes.


That is an undeliverable order sir.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Did the same exact thing on a Favor order here in Texas!
> 
> They wouldn’t give me the gate code and then their apartment was in the middle of the complex and I had to carry multiple packs of soda, so for each one I shook the crap out of it because it was a no tip HEB order and they were upset I was taking so long to carry the stuff to their door!
> 
> Soda and chips is all they order and no it wasn’t for a Birthday party but two fat people that were being a-holes.


When I can't get thru a gate I text them for the code once and if no reply or they won't give it to you. I put the order on the ground next to the gate, Text that I couldn't get thru the gate so their order is at the gate, Mark delivered, and move on. It's happened several times over the years. Usually it's just because they don't reply. I can't remember ever having someone refusing to give me the code. They were Aholes.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> When I can't get thru a gate I text them for the code once and if no reply or they won't give it to you. I put the order on the ground next to the gate, Text that I couldn't get thru the gate so their order is at the gate, Mark delivered, and move on. It's happened several times over the years. Usually it's just because they don't reply. I can't remember ever having someone refusing to give me the code. They were Aholes.


This could only happen to me.
Dark winter night, snowing heavily.
Get to the gate, enter the code from the instructions.
Gate opens, I get to the mansion, drop off, everything fine.
On my way out.
The F&%#&*G exit gate needs the code.
WTF kind of exit gate needs a code?
I don't remember the code, and of course, I can't find it in app, because I am post delivery.
I'm sitting there on the side, waiting for someone to come by and let me out.
As I said, dark, cold, and snowy. Nothing is coming or going.
Finally, I decide to call support. The very nice giggly girl looks at the order, gives me the code, and I am on my merry way. Have a nice day!!!
You think I should write a novel?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> This could only happen to me.
> Dark winter night, snowing heavily.
> Get to the gate, enter the code from the instructions.
> Gate opens, I get to the mansion, drop off, everything fine.
> ...


That also happened to me driving a pax on Lyft. The pax gets out and enters the code and I drove her to the house. I assumed the gate would open on the way out by electronic eye. Wouldn't open so I drove back up to the house and despite ringing and knocking no one answered the door. I was stuck for about 20 minutes until finally someone woke up from the banging and let me out! The person that I dropped off had gone into the shower and didn't hear me knocking.


----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Last night I got the famous Door Dash double and the offer was very good and low mileage. Pick up the orders and I see the first one is a low value - no tip loser. I really don’t care because the over all money was very good but it’s annoying that a no tipper got lucky because they attached it to a good one. Oh well.
> 
> Then it starts. One text after another after another, all the sudden I’m getting text bombarded. Where you at? Hurry! Why does this take so long? I ordered an hour and a half ago, why you so slow? Obviously, because he didn’t tip his order was sitting for a long time until they paired it with a good one. I felt like canceling it and throwing the food on the side of the road.
> 
> ...


I'll never understand why some people think that being an a-hole to the person delivering your food is a good idea. Not saying we would ever do anything to someones food, but I treat anyone handling something that is going into my body like kings, and queens unless they really give me a reason not to which rarely happens.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> This could only happen to me.
> Dark winter night, snowing heavily.
> Get to the gate, enter the code from the instructions.
> Gate opens, I get to the mansion, drop off, everything fine.
> ...


One of many reasons I take screenshots after marking that I picked up the order.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> The thing to keep in mind about messing with the food, in some states that can be a felony, and it could get the restaurant closed, I've seen it happen. I never had any place that I wouldn't deliver, some of the best tippers were the places you didn't expect to get a tip. But, then again, I also delivered pizza and was asst. manager in the heart of gang territory, where getting robbed was a nightly hazard, two or three of my drivers had their cars stolen at gun point, and our store was the victim of drive-by on three occasions (all the windows were 1" thick, and the front door was a double locked entry system), our food delivery only happened in the middle of the day. One of my best tips was a Section 8 complex overrun with gang members, not uncommon to have 4 or 5 watchers standing outside at all hours, they ran prostitutes out of two units, the main pimp would have parties for his "boys" and order a bunch of pizzas, he'd usually hand the driver a hundred and walk away, a couple drivers got BJ's from the hookers.


Oh wow!!!
Now could you tell me where exactly was this 
and do you know how to enable uber eats?


----------

